# Gea.Bike, a bikepacking adventure in Tuscany, Italy



## florencebiketours (Dec 9, 2015)

Hi bikers, this is Sam from Italy,
I would like to share with you the Gea.Bike project.
I worked on it for a long time, and now i'm proud to introduce the Gea.Bike trail to the riders.
Gea.Bike is a trail that crosses all the appenninic ridge on the mountains in Tuscany, Italy
450 km, 15000 m D+, 37 passes, 2 National Parks.
The Great Appenninic Excursion (GEA) is a world wide famous track, created in '80s by two great hikers and mountianeers.
Since that age the Gea trail has been walked by thousand of hikers, and also some bikers challenged themselves in parts of that trail.
The dream was to make the whole trail available for bikes, and after months of exploration, studying and tracking, that dream come true.
Now the whole track has been remapped for biking, keeping the original line when possible, and finding alternative trails where the original is impossible to climb.
The next step is an adventure on Gea.Bike trail, in bikepacking style, unsupported, for the pioneers that will ride it for the first time.
Save the date: [size=15pt]*July 9, 2016*[/size]

All the details at www.gea.bike

View attachment 322744

Inviato dal mio GT-I9505 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Puck it (Dec 9, 2015)

Hi Sam


----------



## florencebiketours (Dec 9, 2015)

Hi Puck!!

Inviato dal mio GT-I9505 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Puck it (Dec 9, 2015)

Hi Sam


----------



## florencebiketours (Dec 13, 2015)

Some shoots from the last ride checking the gea.bike trail
www.gea.bike



Inviato dal mio GT-I9505 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## florencebiketours (Jun 15, 2016)

15 days untill entry cut off.
A great bike adventure based in Tuscany.
500 km, 16000 m elevation, 9 natural parks, 37 passes.
A route never rode since today.
Be a pioneer.
www.gea.bike

































Inviato dal mio GT-I9505 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------

